# Dubstep Music?



## ThumbsxUpx (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I have practically no knowledge with Dubstep, but I'm working on a montage and I'm at a point where I need some music. I don't know what Dubstep song to use. I found one called "50 Caliber", which was good, but maybe there's something better. 

I would prefer something without vocals, but it's OK if it just says a few words. Who knows, maybe you guys can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 21, 2011)

Protip: do not use dubstep.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 21, 2011)

You need smth relaxing or smth hard?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> You need smth relaxing or smth hard?


 
Yeah, I might have wanted to ask that question first too...






Vocals though...


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Protip: do not use dubstep.


 
This.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 21, 2011)

A helpful diagram (1 minute in MS Paint)


----------



## demma (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

emolover said:


> This.


 
You're right tho bruv. If I were doing a montage, I'd have this going:


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> You're right tho bruv. If I were doing a montage, I'd have this going:


 
Someones got it right!

Also this


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

You guys already know this one, but hey...


----------



## Bapao (Jun 21, 2011)

> Also this



They're good live too...


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol @ posting Devil Wears Prada clone and sh***y deathcore band. 

If you want to appeal to the broadest audience I would advise against using the really over the top, mainstream, heavily vocalized dubstep ie Skream, Skrillex, Excision, etc. Does it have to be dubstep? There's other forms of electronic like Drum N' Bass and trance and stuff like that that's really awesome for montages / gaming videos. I found this guy on a Quake video;

Really low key, kinda of "awe inspiring", better for longer videos with slow mo stuff




 

If you want more upbeat





This video is sickkkkkkk.





Straight drum beats:





Hopefully I threw something at you you like. =P


----------



## Erzz (Jun 22, 2011)

If you want vocals check out NoneLikeJoshua


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 22, 2011)

^^I like how it's not like wub wub wub wub wub wub wub


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jun 22, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Protip: do not use dubstep.


 
I wouldn't ever listen to Dubstep on my iPod, or on my own time. If you know how to edit right, Dubstep sounds sick in montages. Showcased below.

[youtubehd]watch?v=RujpHSXV5Jg[/youtubehd]


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my favorite one.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I'm going to use "The Glitch Mob - Beyond Monday" posted above. Thanks for all you guys input. Very helpful!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 22, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> I wouldn't ever listen to Dubstep on my iPod, or on my own time. If you know how to edit right, Dubstep sounds sick in montages. Showcased below.


 
Lrn2youtubeembed.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 22, 2011)

> sh***y deathcore band.



Off topic _again_ I know, but I was just wondering; Is there a deathcore band that you do like? Or were you just generalising?


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Lol @ posting Devil Wears Prada clone and sh***y deathcore band.


 
What makes you think the stuff you listen to isn't sh***y?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Mnts (Jun 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/yfnRNTzyNw4?hd=1[/video] How about that?


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Off topic _again_ I know, but I was just wondering; Is there a deathcore band that you do like? Or were you just generalising?


I had my deathcore phase. I think it's generally crap now as far as the guttural stuff like Suicide Silence, Knights of the Abyss, and general squeal heavy crap but I still find All Shall Perish, Despised Icon good bands. I just can't really listen to death metal anymore. 



emolover said:


> What makes you think the stuff you listen to isn't sh***y?


Well you hopped on bored the dissing dubstep boat so I thought I'd revert to my previous elitist metal head high school state and nudge at the fact that it's so typical for emo kids to listen to really mainstream metal bands. Let me guess. Do you happen to also like Bring me the Horizon, Slipknot, and The Devil Wears Prada? Do you own a bright green or other fluorescent color with a band logo that resembles colorful throw up?


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> it's so typical for emo kids to listen to really mainstream metal bands.


 
You think I'm emo?

Bahahahahaha!


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 22, 2011)

Scene* Whatever you title and image you're trying to embody. Rebellious tween. Is that broad enough for you? Edit: even "Bahaha" with a B is scene.


----------



## Florian (Jun 22, 2011)

Best dubstep song ever


----------



## Bapao (Jun 23, 2011)

> I had my deathcore phase.


 
Yeah, phases come and go I guess. I can't stand powermetal myself, although I do force myself to listen to it now and then (for bass practice). But I wouldn't call it sh*tty. 



> hopped on bored the dissing dubstep boat


 
I wasn't dissing dubstep if you were referring to my post too  I do tend to drift off topic a lot though...sorry 'bout that. 



> Let me guess. Do you happen to also like Bring me the Horizon, Slipknot, and The Devil Wears Prada? Do you own a bright green or other fluorescent color with a band logo that resembles colorful throw up?





> Scene* Whatever you title and image you're trying to embody. Rebellious tween. Is that broad enough for you? Edit: even "Bahaha" with a B is scene.


 
None of my business, but it sounds like you're giving Emolover a firm kicking for some reason. You sound kinda spiteful and judgmental


----------



## Verack (Jun 23, 2011)

DjEphixa is the king of dubstep:





http://www.youtube.com/user/DjEphixa


----------

